# Horse kicking out when his flanks are touched.



## ameeyal (19 November 2015)

I was stroking my horse and touched his flanks the other day and he pulled a face and kicked out, i tried the other side and he did the same, ive done this a few times over the last few days with the same reaction. He "shouldnt" have ulcers he lives out is fed grass/hay is on a barefoot friendly suger free diet. Ive been feeding haylage the last 3 weeks could that be making him "touchy". If so is there any thing i can do supplement wise.


----------



## Nudibranch (19 November 2015)

Much as I think ulcers are the latest fad, that does sound iffy. I think haylege can make them worse, so try swapping it for hay. If no improvement after a week or two, perhaps speak to vet.
There are a million supplements; my vet doesnt rate any but no doubt people on here will have a different experience. In order to be able to rule out causes one at a time though, I would only swap the haylege for now, otherwise you wont know if it is the issue.


----------



## applecart14 (20 November 2015)

Slippery elm is a good supplement to feed.  you can buy it online.  You mix it in the feed and when its mixed with the saliva from the horse in the stomach it turns into a gel substance called mucilage and coats the lining of the stomach to prevent acid splash.  If it is ulcers it won't cure them but it will go a long way to seeing if your horse is any better whilst on it.

this is who I have used before now on ebay. It comes dry powder in a bag.  One or two teaspoons in each feed is the ideal.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Alchemists-Apothecary-Slippery-Powder/product-reviews/B00F7H6W80

Slippery Elm Uses and Benefits 

Slippery Elm is a herb and is used due to its many benefits. It comes in handy as a demulcent, emollient, expectorant, diuretic and nutritive as listed below:

The health benefits of slippery elm are rooted mainly in its soothing properties. It is thus effectively used as a mucilaginous herb internally to coat and soothe mucous membranes while also absorbing toxins which can cause intestinal imbalances. Slippery elm is an effective remedy for duodenal ulcers, gastritis, diarrhea, colitis, irritable bowel syndrome, hemorrhoids and heartburn. 
The Cherokee have used the viscous inner bark of the slippery elm to prepare a healing salve, and in herbal medicine it is used as one of the best possible poultices for wounds, boils, ulcers, burns and all inflamed surfaces, soothing, healing and reducing pain and inflammation. 
The benefits of slippery elm also extend to being a simple food. As part of a normal diet, slippery elms inner bark can be ground and eaten as porridge. It is very nutritious and packed with antioxidants, with a similar taste and consistency to oatmeal. It also makes a wholesome and sustaining food for invalids and infants

Slippery Elm for Horses

 Slippery Elm bark powder is most commonly used internally to treat conditions such as scouring (diarrhoea) and gastric ulceration and as aftercare in some types of colic cases.  It soothes and coats injured and inflamed tissues, helping them to heal and reducing the likelihood of scarring, as well as drawing out toxins and irritants.  It can be added to a moist chaff/grain feed or combined with plain yoghurt (with live cultures) and/or honey, mashed banana or mashed pumpkin, and added to feed or syringed into the mouth.

Slippery elm bark powder is widely acknowledged as safe and effective and can be used on horses of all ages, from foals to the aged.


----------



## ashlingm (20 November 2015)

My friend has a horse whose horse got would raise a leg if you touched his flank area when he was on haylage. He used to get diarrhoea on and off constantly and had poo stains right down his legs. In the end she had to switch him back to hay and he got much better. The haylage just didn't agree with him at all. 

Even clipping him before was done really quick for fear of getting a kick - now he is a little darling to do! The yard owner buys in hay especially for her as she has seen how runny and unwell he gets on haylage. 

I'd try switch over to hay first and see how you get on. It could be just too rich for him...I've found it doesn't agree with a lot of horses!


----------



## giorgia (25 November 2015)

Hi, I am currently studying an extended project qualification, the topic I have chosen to discuss is 'factors affecting horse behavior'. As part of my research I am looking for other peoples experience, particularly on gastric ulcers: however, aspects of temperament and rider errors are also included. It would be greatly appreciated if you could read and comment on my thread with your experiences 'Horse behavior- Gastric ulcers'. Alternatively, feel free to inbox me or I could provide my email address if preferred. Thanks in advance!


----------

